# Most Unique Haunted House / Haunted Ideas



## mrfoos2 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm tired of the same-o same-o haunted house startles and scares. Almost all tricks involve getting you to look in one direction and scaring from another: whether it's someone standing like a statue, hiding behind a curtain, or swinging down from a line. 

Anyone experienced any really unique ways of scaring people? More story rather than prop and startle?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Not a haunted house but when I first moved to Iowa we (my old roomie and I) were looking for houses to rent. We found a small 2 bedroom house on the north sides of Ames and decided to call property management to set up a time to view it. This being my first time ever, I called my older sister who had worked for Wells Fargo. Long story short, I was delighted to inform property management that a 21 year old man had committed suicide by hanging himself inside. Would have made a "killer" Haunt house. 

No disrespect to anyone about the suicide


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanted to put a full hard cardboard cut out life size picture of Justin Been-Been (that's how my wife call's him) in the maze, but all the stores didn't want to sell it (Shoppers Drug Marts). 

Sadly, in a haunt, you must rely mostly in somehow of a jump scare, making it, "a scare". Where and how you do the scare is the trick. If it's obvious, people won't get scare and if it's lame, it's sucks big time.

What you also do. if you can, is make the scene really creepy and scary, as people will be so terrified, a simple remote control rat or spider, a little noise, will make them scream in terror. 

Many people don't understand, that also, real silence, can be real terrafying too. That is why, sometimes, I hate props that makes noise. I even cut the speaker box of props sometimes due to this.

Also, having an actor, simply moving quietly slowly toward people, as a zombie or creature, is more terrifying that an actor screaming their lungs out at them. I hate screaming haunts, annoying! Not scary. 

My opinion..


----------



## mrfoos2 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll give one. I heard about a scary farm that drives you out to the middle of a tall grass field on a tractor hay ride. Once they reach the middle of the field the tractor stops, the driver jumps down and runs off screaming as dark figures begin to rise out of the tall grass. They didn't say what happened after that but that would be a pretty awesome start to a haunted trail walk.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

mrfoos2 said:


> I'll give one. I heard about a scary farm that drives you out to the middle of a tall grass field on a tractor hay ride. Once they reach the middle of the field the tractor stops, the driver jumps down and runs off screaming as dark figures begin to rise out of the tall grass. They didn't say what happened after that but that would be a pretty awesome start to a haunted trail walk.


Wicked idea; far better than one hayride that I attended the other year, where we (the patrons) were made to clap before the monsters would let us resume our ride after the wagon came to a stop It was _supposed_ to be one of the scariest attractions, too...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Osenator ! We think too much alike! I have a scare using a life-sized cardboard cut out! I have no whole house sound track , just ambient sounds from an 1870 haunted, haunted house, which do unnerve some people.
My old home-made mouse running up the wall really did terrify a great many people! (Maybe I should re-build it?)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I scare from behind the safety of a piece of Lexon, unbreakable plexiglass, I don't ever get punched! I set them up for the cardboard scare by first showing them a Pepper's Ghost illusion of another pretty blond celebrity, she appears then vanishes, they find the hidden passage door (eventually as I listen, sometimes having to shout to give them a clue) then as they walk passed the plexiglass window the hand-held cardboard blond, female celebrity "Attacks!"
I have made SO MANY people scream, jump twitch with this simple plan and cheaper props. Of course I have had some Oct, help who have done this "Their way" with neglible results, much to my chagrin and growing displeasure.
Funny thing is the cardboard cut out was given to me by a very well known haunter who said, "Here, Jim, maybe you can figure out something to do with this?"
I DID!
I have scared some haunters who earlier had told me "Nobody has Ever scared me in a haunted house! My employees always try to scare me, but nobody can scare me." THEN, Jumping, screaming, arms flying upward quickly as they turn away, usually says I scared them if they don't admit it .
Am I having "Fun"? I think so.


----------

